# No Snow



## CrazyPlower (Oct 24, 2005)

What is up with this weather in CT. I think im gonna make Januaray a National NO SNOW MONTH. Cause havent had a plowable storm in Southeastern CT. Anyone else having the same problem


----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

Im gonna go broke [and crazy] if the weather holds out like this any longer:crying:  .


----------



## jt5019 (Aug 28, 2003)

Good news it's gonna start getting colder...Bad news its gonna be dry, no storms :angry:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

jt5019 said:


> Good news it's gonna start getting colder...Bad news its gonna be dry, no storms :angry:


They're saying maybe a storm this coming weekend into monday...I'll believe it when I see it:crying: :angry:


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*wierd*

Even the few events we got have geen strange and spotty. the last storm we got a solid 3 inches even though I thought it was gonna stay rain. I got to a few lots and the wind completely blew the snow away ????? Woops gota get there a little quicker next time.


----------

